
iOS and MacOS unicode text handling bug causes crash - lambada
http://openradar.appspot.com/37458268
======
lambada
Going to say that this is pretty bad.

FakeUnicode [0] claims that setting it in an Wifi SSID is enough.

I can personally attest that my iPhone is currently stuck at the lock screen,
crashing back to that when I enter my pin; after receiving the character in a
Twitter DM (causing an iOS notification).

[0]
[https://twitter.com/FakeUnicode/status/963335318601531392](https://twitter.com/FakeUnicode/status/963335318601531392)

